# Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

Redaktionell







* Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran​*Kommentar

*Weil der Kormoran gerade im Winter verheerende Schäden sowohl in der Teichwirtschaft wie auch bei freilebenden Fischpopulationen anrichtet, haben sich in der besonders betroffenen nördlichen Oberpfalz Teichwirte, Angler und Jäger zu einer Allianz zusammen geschlossen. Statt mit extremistischen Schützerpositionen einseitig nur Vögel zu schützen, soll durch gezieltes Management sowohl der Kormoran als Ar überleben wie bedrohte Fischarten und Teichwirtschaften gerettet werden.*

Der Kormoran ist, wie andere Vögel auch,  nach wie vor eine der "heiligen Kühe" des aus dem Vogelschutzbund hervor gegangenen NABU. 

Obwohl der Kormoran in keinster Weise mehr gefährdet ist, beharren die Schützer weiter auf extremistischen Positionen. Starrsinnig und extrem wird auf den weiteren Schutz gepocht, obwohl Kormoran inzwischen eher für andere Arten gefährlich werden (diverse Fischarten).  

ONETZ berichtet nun davon, wie sich in Hahnbach über 40 Interessierte aus Jagd und Fischerei getroffen haben zu einer Infoveranstaltung und dem Austausch:
https://www.onetz.de/kreis-amberg-s...mmen-vereint-gegen-den-kormoran-d1791902.html

In Bayern seien inzwischen die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen gegeben, hier regulierend einzugreifen, so der Obmann der Angler, Reiner Wolfrath.



> _ "Es liegt nur mehr an uns!" Durch die Kormorane und auch den vermehrt auftretenden Fischotter sei die Fischerei als solche bedroht. *"Es geht nicht darum, eine Tierart auszurotten, sondern auf ein vernünftiges Maß zu reduzieren"*, meinte Wolfrath im Hinblick auf die ohne natürliche Feinde agierenden Fischräuber._



Im Unterschied zu den Schützern mit ihren extremistischen Positionen geht es Angle, Jägern und Teichwirten also nicht, wie oft von Schützern vorgeworfen, um Ausrottung der Vögel, sondern um ein Miteinander auf einer verträglichen Basis.

Auch der Kormoranmanager Tobias Küblböck von der bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, Institut für Fischerei aus Höchstadt/Aisch half mit Ratschlägen, so dass Bejagung mit Attrappen am erfolgversprechendsten sei. 

Er machte aber auch vor allem Teichwirten klar, dass es einen  hundertprozentigen Schutz nicht geben wird.  



> _*Ziel: nachhaltige Vergrämung durch effektive Bejagung, auch an neuen Schlafplätzen.* Küblböck plädierte für ein europaweites Populationsmanagement bei dieser Vogelart - inzwischen stünden bereits 90 Prozent der freilebenden Fische in Bächen und-nachhaltige Vergrämung durch effektive Bejagung, auch an neuen Schlafplätzen Flüssen auf der Roten Liste._



Hans-Hermann Lier vom Fischereiverein Amberg sagte, wichtig wäre, dass ein steter, zuverlässiger Austausch über Sichtungen, Schlafplätze und Zielgebiete statt finden würde. 
Nur dann könnten effektive Aktionen geplant werden. 

Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger waren sich jedenfalls einig, zum Schutz der Fische gemeinsam tätig zu werden.

Statt wie die Schützer von NABU, BUND etc. einseitige, extremistische Positionen zu vertreten, haben sich also die Nutzer zusammen geschlossen, um über ein effektives Management sowohl das Überleben der Art Kormoran wie aber auch den Schutz der Teichwirtschaften und vieler freilebender bedrohter Fischarten mit gestalten und sichern zu können..

Ein Ansatz, der mir gefällt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## rustaweli (4. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Gefällt mir sehr und klingt vernünftig!
Habe die Tage eine Reportage gesehen, da taten einem die Teichwirte mit ihrer Karpfenzucht beim Abfischen schon arg leid.
Es muß etwas passieren und Vernunft einkehren, auf allen(!) Seiten und nicht nur beim Thema Kormoran.
Irgendwas ist mächtig entglitten und schief gegangen über die Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Ein toller Ansatz! Sollte weiter geführt und auf breitere Beine gestellt werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Und bei uns sitzen in B-W im RP (Karlsruhe, siehe Video Linkenheim) NABU-Leute, die da zuständig sind zum genehmigen der Abschüsse und der Vergrämung - kein Wunder, dass da nix passiert...

Da ist die Oberpfälzer Initiative schon ein ganz anderer Hoffnungsschimmer..


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Zuständig ist immer das Landratsamt, ausser es ist ein NSG. Dann ist das RP zuständig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

ja eben-  und das sind inzwischen fast alle Gewässer bei uns, irgendwelche NSG oder sonstige Schutzgebiete..

Siehe auch ,was die an der Jagst beschlossen haben nach Unfall (lachhaft!!!) ..

Da ist in Bayern in Übereinstimmung mit Behörden deutlich schneller gehandelt (und nicht erst wie in Ka, wenn die Vögel wieder weg sind und der Schaden schon angerichtet ist..)


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

In Bayern gibt es eine Artenschutzrechtliche Ausnahmeverordnung – AAV den Kormoran betreffend. Er kann in der Zeit zwischen 16.August und 14.März geschossen werden. Die ist erst jetzt in 2017 wieder verlängert worden.

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAAV/true

Da gibt es auch entsprechende Beschränkungen - aber man hat sich so einigermaßen damit arrangiert und kommt dennoch auf entsprechende Abschusszahlen.

Interessant ist die Begründung zu welchem Zweck es diese Verordnung gibt. Da geht es nämlich nicht nur um Schäden für die Teichwirte sondern vor allem um den Schutz der heimischen Tierwelt.  

Gerade beim Winterangeln treffe ich hier übrigens immerwieder mal Jäger an den Flüssen die es auf Kormoran abgesehen haben. Die Jäger müssen sich da schon was überlegen um die Kormorane zu erwischen. Dumm sind die Vögel definitiv nicht. Die Jäger aber zum Glück auch nicht  Siehe Abschusszahlen Bayern


----------



## rustaweli (4. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Wobei ich Abschüsse nur als sehr kleinen Teil einer Gesamtlösung und nicht als zielführend erachte. Das Kormoranproblem muß flächendeckend, deutschland,- und europaweit angegangen werden. Man muß an Rast,- Fress,- und Brutplätze ran.
Aber besser ein kleines Glimmen als überhaupt kein Licht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Es ist schon mal ein Anfang gegen das extremistisch-einseitige Schützertum.

Mehr nicht, da geb ich Dir.

Aber eben der Anfang, das Glimmen, sowas auch öffentlich zu postulieren.

Gefällt mir!


----------



## mirko.nbg (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Wir haben bei unserer Kormoranaktion viel Protest von den Vogelschützern bekommen.
Zur Bestandsregulierung und den Schäden die der Kormoran anrichtet, habe ich den Freunden mal per Leserbrief in der Zeitung erklärt.
Am Ende habe ich geschrieben: Macht weiter so. Mal Nachdenken welche Schäden euch Vogelschützern der Kormoran bringt! Denn Eisvögel die von Fischen abhängig sind zählen nicht zu den Vögeln. Aber die werden auch bald von der Bildfläche verschwunden sein.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Gutes Argument mit den Eisvögeln!


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gutes Argument mit den Eisvögeln!



Ja, wie so?
Ich verstehe die krude Argumentation überhaupt nicht?
Der Eisvogel hat ein ganz anderes Futterspektrum als der Kormoran, nämlich Kleinfische.
Selbst wenn Fischbestände durch den Kormoran herunter gewirtschaftet sind, wird es noch Klein- und Kleinstfische geben?
Zugegeben könnte es, vor allem in kleinen Fließgewässern, "Engpässe" geben, aber dies ist sicher nicht die Regel.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Wenn aber durch übermäßig viel Kormoran (auch durchziehend) Gewässer so geschädigt werden, dass eben auch nicht mehr genug Kleinfisch für Eisvögel nachkommt, kann das eben ein Problem auch für Eisvögel sein.

Am Neckar hatten wir auch mal deutlich mehr Eisvögel, als es noch mehr Fisch gab.

Konnteste in HN mitten in der Stadt am Altneckar erleben, wie die Eisvögel selbst auf ne Angelrutespitze beim Grundangeln als Standplatz zum Jagen kamen, wenn man ruhig saß.. 

Schon lange vorbei, seit Kormoran immer mehr und Fisch immer weniger wurde..

Und natürlich MUSS man sowas auch als Argument nutzen gegen die Schützerextremisten, auch wenns NICHT die Regel sein muss:


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zugegeben könnte es, vor allem in kleinen Fließgewässern, "Engpässe" geben, aber dies ist sicher nicht die Regel.



Da gehts nicht um Fakten (den Schützern ja auch nicht), sondern um Emotionen.

Angler wollen auch Eisvögel, Schützern ist Kormoran wichtiger..


----------



## gründler (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn aber durch übermäßig viel Kormoran (auch durchziehend) Gewässer so geschädigt werden, .



Durch mein Job kenne ich mittlerweile Gewässer wo 80% - 95% Biomasse weg sind.Damit ist nicht nur Fisch gemeint sondern alles was im Kreislauf mit drin hängt.Und ich meine hier keine Zuchtteiche oder kleine Seen,so ab 15km2 Wasserfläche aufwärts.

Die Freunde der Schwarzen bestreiten es strikt das es mit dem Kormoran zusammen hängt.2000-5000 durchziehende die auch mal ein paar Wochen am Gewässer bleiben oder es über Wochen anfliegen würden nicht viel Schaden anrichten............


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Ja, da sind die extremistischen Schützer schon sehr einseitig, seit sie den Kormoran mal zum Vogel des Jahres gemacht hatten....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

So richtig schräg ist das hier in Mittelfranken. Da haben Experten mal analysiert, wo ein guter Teil der hier aktiven Kormorane seine Kolonie hat. Ergebnis: Im Nürnberger Tierpark. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So richtig schräg ist das hier in Mittelfranken. Da haben Experten mal analysiert, wo ein guter Teil der hier aktiven Kormorane seine Kolonie hat. Ergebnis:* Im Nürnberger Tierpark.* :g




Dann sollen die sie auch füttern!


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Hallo,

in Nürnberg kenne ich keinen "Tierpark", nur den Tiergarten am Schmausenbuck.

In dem weitläufigen Gelände dort gibt es auch Gewässer und ne ansehnliche Kormorankolonie.

Die fliegen zum Jagen aber gerne an die umliegenden Gewässer, z.B. Dutzendteich, Valznerweiher, aber auch an die Pegnitz aus.

In der Pegnitz kam es nach den ersten Kormoranwintern je nach Strecke zu einem Äschenschwund von bis zu 99,5% .

Aber die Vogelfreunde sehen da nur ne zufällige Korrelation, keinesfalls ne Kausalität. Wenn die Äschen verschwinden gab es nach Logik von NABU, Grünen und Konsorten entweder eh viel zu viele, oder die Äschen sind eben Evolutionsverlierer, wenn sie sich nicht schnell genug anpassen können.

Mit Vergrämung ist in Nürnberg nix, denn in besiedelten Gebieten gibt es dafür natürlich keine Genehmigung.

Das freut neben den schwarzen Todesgeschwadern auch die explodierende Population verschiedenster Gänsearten, die an einigen Gewässern auch gerne mal die Laichgründe im Flachwasser zerstören und zur Eutrophierung beitragen.

Aber das sind halt Vögel, die dürfen ja machen was sie wollen.


----------



## silverfish (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja, wie so?
> Ich verstehe die krude Argumentation überhaupt nicht?
> Der Eisvogel hat ein ganz anderes Futterspektrum als der Kormoran, nämlich Kleinfische.
> Selbst wenn Fischbestände durch den Kormoran herunter gewirtschaftet sind, wird es noch Klein- und Kleinstfische geben?
> ...



@Taxidermist 
Ich frage mich ,ob Du nur immer von Haus aus widersprechen musst oder nen Nebenjob bei Peta hast ?


----------



## NaabMäx (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Spendiert doch den Kormoranschützern ein Kormorankostüm und schickt sie zu uns in die Oberpfalz.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Hallo Taxidermist,
 woher kommen den die Kleinfische, wenn die Laichfische weggefressen werden?


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Taxidermist,
> woher kommen den die Kleinfische, wenn die Laichfische weggefressen werden?



Elritze, Stichling, Schlammpeitziger  & Co. - kennste?

Falls nicht: Die sind klein, bleiben klein und reichen Herrn und Frau Eisvogel allemal.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Bei uns gibt's Eisvögel, aber keiner der o.a. Fische.
 Bei uns müssen die Fischbrut fressen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Erstaunlich ist, die Kormorane fangen immer noch so viele Fische, dass die Zahl der Kormorane zunimmt.
Wir Menschen können, selbst mit Netzen und Efischen nicht nachvollziehen, wo die Fische herkommen weil wir sie nicht finden können. Unbestreitbar ist der Rückgang der Fische in Abhängigkeit der Zunahme der Kormorane. Trotzdem, wo kommen die Fische her die immer noch als Futter für Kormoran dienen? Wenn wir diese Fragen plausibel beantworten können  wird die Argumentation einfacher. Da sind die Fischereibehörden und Umweltministerien gefragt, dieses Phänomen zu ergründen.


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

@NaabMäx
*
Elritze - Verbreitung*

Die Art kommt in weiten Teilen Europas über das nördliche Asien bis zum Amur  vor. Sie fehlt in Nordschottland, Mittel- und Süditalien und im  südlichen Griechenland. In Norwegen dehnt sie sich zurzeit stark nach  Norden aus (Klima-Erwärmung) und wird von den Fischern, die sie nicht  kennen, als angeblicher Nahrungskonkurrent der Salmoniden erbittert  bekämpft. In den Alpen wird sie bis 2000 Meter Höhe angetroffen. Im  Westen Transkaukasiens von Noworossijsk bis Batumi lebt die Unterart _Phoxinus phoxinus colchicus_ Berg, 1910.

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elritze


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt's Eisvögel, aber keiner der o.a. Fische.
> Bei uns müssen die Fischbrut fressen.


Neckar genauso


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neckar genauso



Echt?

_..._[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]_Die strömungsliebenden Arten wie Hasel, Schneider, Bachsaibling, Barbe, Nase, Bach- und Regenbogenforelle, Äsche, Mühlkoppe, Schmerle und Elritze wandern meist aus den Nebenflüssen in den Neckar, laichen dort jedoch wegen der fehlenden Substrate nicht ab. Aus der Körsch zum Beispiel findet nicht nur der robuste amerikanische " Einwanderer" - die Regenbogenforelle - ihren Weg in den Neckar, sondern auch die heimische und wesentlich anfälligere Bachforelle..._

Quelle: http://www.fischereiverein-esslingen.de/Wissenswertes/Fisch_aus_dem_Neckar/fisch_aus_dem_neckar.html

JungeJunge...
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

dann komm mal zu uns nach HN und gucks Dirs an.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt's Eisvögel, aber keiner der o.a. Fische.
> Bei uns müssen die Fischbrut fressen.



Richtig. Eisvögel fressen hier vorrangig Brut in Form von kleinen Barschen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern usw. 

In den Bächen gibt es als "Kleinfischart" z.T. Mühlkoppen, aber ich glaube die sind dem Eisvogel schon zu groß. 

Die einzige echte Kleinfischart die der Eisvogel hier ab und an im Schnabel hat ist der Blaubandbärbling.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

ausführlicher zum Fischbestand Neckar:
http://www.lfvbw.de/images/beitraege/Projekte/Bericht_Mittlerer_Neckar_VFG_2012.pdf

Und das hat sich seit der Erhebung nochmal alles deutlich verschlechtert


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann komm mal zu uns nach HN und gucks Dirs an.



Warum sollte ich was sehen, was Du nicht siehst?

Warum veranstalten ansässige Vereine Elektroabfischungen? Aber vor allem: Sind die Ergebnisse solcher Elektroabfischungen schon deshalb anzuzweifeln, weil man vom Ufer aus nichts sieht?

Fragen über Fragen... :g


@Franz

Der Eisvogel ernährt sich von Fischen, Wasserinsekten und deren Larven, Kleinkrebsen und Kaulquappen.  Er kann Fische bis neun Zentimeter Länge mit einer maximalen Rückenhöhe  von zwei Zentimeter verschlingen. Bei langgestreckten, dünnen Arten  verschiebt sich die Höchstgrenze auf zwölf Zentimeter Körperlänge.

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisvogel#Nahrung_und_Nahrungserwerb


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Aber mal angenommen, es gibt o.g. Kleinfischarten ganz speziell in euren Gewässern nicht. Dann bliebe den Eisvögeln wirklich nur die Brut größerer Fische, die es wegen des angeblichen Kormorankahlschlags kaum noch geben dürfte.

Ja, was denn nun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Eisvogel weg, hab ich doch geschrieben, keine mehr zu finden seit Jahren .

U.a. dank Kormoran..

Und früher hatten wir die mitten in der  Stadt (Altneckar unterhalb Yachthafen )..


----------



## NaabMäx (7. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

HE Frühling,
Du brauchst mich weder über Vögel noch Fisch aufklären.
 
Tip:
Das Verbreitungsgebiet muss mit dem Lebensraum übereinstimmen, sonst suchst du vergebens.

 Willmalwassagen:
Mach mal und Zahl mal:
Mach im Herbst einen Fischbesatz an einem im Winter vom Kormoran heimgesuchten Gewässer.
Elektrofischen vor Besatzt
Elektrofischen nach Besatz im Herbst vor Kormoranankunft
Elekotrofischen nach Kormoranabzug. 

Nimmst ein Gewässer, dast auch übereissen kannst, z. B. einen Bach zwischen zwei Wehren mit Forellen und Äschenbestand.

Mit Anglern hast in der Zeit da auch kaum Problem, weil da Schonzeit ist.

Und wenn der Bach lehr gefressen ist zahlst hald wieder den Besatzt.
und das solange die Kormorane kommen.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Hallo,

@NaabMäx

Das sehe ich zwar genauso, wird aber natürlich von NABU und Konsorten nicht als "Beweis" akzeptiert.

Und jemanden der glaubt, durch das Lesen von Wikipedia die jeweilige Situation am Gewässer aus der Ferne vom Rechner aus besser beurteilen zu können als die Locals vor Ort wirst du mit solchen Argumenten auch nicht überzeugen können.


----------



## Fruehling (8. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Und jemanden der glaubt, durch das Lesen von Wikipedia die jeweilige Situation am Gewässer aus der Ferne vom Rechner aus besser beurteilen zu können als die Locals vor Ort wirst du mit solchen Argumenten auch nicht überzeugen können.



Da wirfste, solltest Du mich meinen, was Grundsätzliches durcheinander. Auch der Blick der "Locals vor Ort" endet in der Regel an der Wasseroberfläche, weil aktive Taucher oder auch Elektroabfischer eher selten anzutreffende Zeitgenossen sind.

Wenn dann ortsansässige Vereine relativ regelmäßige Elektroabfischungen durchführen, die auf exakt gegenteilige Ergebnisse dessen kommen, was o.g. Locals ohne Quellenangabe hier von sich geben, kann das zumindest stutzig machen und am geistigen Nährwert solcher Diskussionen zweifeln lassen, oder?

Wer sich ausschließlich durch eigene Beobachtungen die Welt erklärt, hat übrigens beste Chancen in den USA Präsident zu werden. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Regierungspräsidium/Fischereiverband (damit keiner sagt, ich würde anglerfreundliche Quellen nehmen):
Fischbestand Mittlerer Neckar (-70%):
http://www.lfvbw.de/images/beitraege/Projekte/Bericht_Mittlerer_Neckar_VFG_2012.pdf

Und das hat sich seit der Erhebung nochmal alles deutlich verschlechtert.


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Wirklich schade, daß Du den Inhalt deiner Quellen scheinbar nicht kennst, Thomas, denn auch hierin werden sowohl Elritze und Stichling als auch Ukelei als nachgewiesen genannt.

Um das Vorhandensein genau dieser und anderer Kleinfischarten ging es ehemals in Bezug auf den Eisvogel:



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> ...Am Ende habe ich geschrieben: Macht weiter so. Mal Nachdenken welche Schäden euch Vogelschützern der Kormoran bringt! Denn Eisvögel die von Fischen abhängig sind zählen nicht zu den Vögeln. Aber die werden auch bald von der Bildfläche verschwunden sein.....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gutes Argument mit den Eisvögeln!





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja, wie so?
> Ich verstehe die krude Argumentation überhaupt nicht?
> Der Eisvogel hat ein ganz anderes Futterspektrum als der Kormoran, nämlich Kleinfische.
> Selbst wenn Fischbestände durch den Kormoran herunter gewirtschaftet sind, wird es noch Klein- und Kleinstfische geben?
> ...



Für deine Behauptung, daß sich das seit der Erhebung alles nochmals deutlich verschlechtert hat, gibt es sicher auch Quellen, oder?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es kommen (auch im Neckar und trotz Kormoran) immer noch genug laichende Fische vor, die für Eisvogelnahrung sorgen und es gibt u.a. die o.g. Kleinfischarten, die dem Eisvogel den Bauch füllen können.

Hatte ich was anderes behauptet?


Aber jetzt mal für Spaß unter uns Ordensschwestern: Vielleicht tragen exakt diese Unsauberkeiten im Argumentationsstrang in Verbindung mit solch unsäglich dämlichen Videosequenzen von vor ein paar Wochen ("Wir fangen nix mehr aber Kormoran immer noch, mimimimimi!") zum Verdruß bei den Entscheidungsträgern bzgl. einer sinnvollen Kormorandezimierung bei.

Würde ich evtl. mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

nein, kommen ebne NICHT mehr genügend vor, sondern das sind nur die noch überhaupt vorkommenden Arten auf deutlich geringerem Niveau..

Wobei es jedem überlassen bleibt, mit den NABU-Extremisten lieber Kormoran zu schützen als Fische und Angler.

Ich bin nach wie vor froh, dass (Thema hier) sind Angler, Jäger und Teichwirte zusammen tun, um das der Kulturlandschaft entsprechend einzuregeln..


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nein, kommen ebne NICHT mehr genügend vor, sondern das sind nur die noch überhaupt vorkommenden Arten auf deutlich geringerem Niveau..
> 
> Wobei es jedem überlassen bleibt, mit den NABU-Extremisten lieber Kormoran zu schützen als Fische und Angler.
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor froh, dass (Thema hier) sind Angler, Jäger und Teichwirte zusammen tun, um das der Kulturlandschaft entsprechend einzuregeln..



Daß nicht mehr genügend für den Eisvogel vorkommen, behauptest Du. Wieviel wären denn genug?

Deine unterschwelligen Behauptungen, daß jeder, der nicht zu 100% in dein Horn tutet, mit sogenannten NABU-Extremisten "lieber" den Kormoran schützt, ist nicht nur übergriffig und niveaulos, es ist auch an Absurdität schwer zu toppen. Das weißte aber längst selber... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Der Eisvogel ist eben nicht mehr da und wars früher.

Früher deutlich mehr Fisch in allen Alterklassen und kein Kormoran..

Zum Thema hier selber:
Ich bin nach wie vor froh, dass (Thema hier) sind Angler, Jäger und Teichwirte zusammen tun, um das der Kulturlandschaft entsprechend mit den Kormoranen einzuregeln..


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Eisvogel ist eben nicht mehr da und wars früher.



Was zig andere Ursachen haben kann.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema hier selber:
> Ich bin nach wie vor froh, dass (Thema hier) sind Angler, Jäger und Teichwirte zusammen tun, um das der Kulturlandschaft entsprechend mit den Kormoranen einzuregeln..



Nun auch ganz meine Meinung...


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



> ONETZ berichtet nun davon, wie sich in Hahnbach über 40 Interessierte aus Jagd und Fischerei getroffen haben zu einer Infoveranstaltung und dem Austausch:
> https://www.onetz.de/kreis-amberg-su...-d1791902.html
> 
> In Bayern seien inzwischen die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen gegeben, hier regulierend einzugreifen, so der Obmann der Angler, Reiner Wolfrath.



Erinnert mich nur leider an das bekannte gallische Dorf!
Natürlich ist es begrüßenswert, wenn auf lokaler Ebene sich die Fraktionen zusammenfinden und endlich Ernst machen, unter Ausschöpfung des geltenden Jagdrechts.
Kann man mal als einen Anfang nehmen!
Leider wird sich am Gesamtbestand nichts ändern und das Problem gehört nicht inselartig angegangen, sondern möglichst auf europäischer Ebene.
Mit dem Jagdrecht sieht es ja schon in anderen Bundesländern deutlich schlechter aus, wo immer noch Ausnahmeregelungen nötig sind. 
Siehe Beispiel Linkenheim, wo der zuständige Schreibtischtäter ein NABU Mann ist, der sich wohl darauf beruft, dass eine Ausnahmeregelung eben auch Ausnahme ist und somit nicht mehrfach gewährt wird!
Was die Sachlage nicht besser macht, ist auch das relative Desinteresse der Jägerschaft an diesem Thema.
Die stehen selbst im Fokus und haben ihre eigenen Kriege auszufechten. Warum sollten die sich am Thema Kormoran die Finger verbrennen?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kann man mal als einen Anfang nehmen!


Natürlich isses nicht mehr!!

Aber auch NICHT WENIGER!!!!

In Zeiten faktenfreier Politik und Schützerextremismus ist das dennoch absolut bemerkenswert und zu loben und für ALLE anderen Gebiete in Deutschland und Europa zu fordern und zu fördern.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



> Zitat von *Thomas9904*
> 
> 
> _Der Eisvogel ist eben nicht mehr da und wars früher.
> _





> Was zig andere Ursachen haben kann.


Stimmt natürlich. Muss man ja nicht beweisen welche . Könnten auch UFOs schuld sein.

Wurde uns damals genauso erklärt.

Früher hatten wir mehrere Hundert Äschen im Fluss, nach einigen Kormoranwintern nur noch buchstäblich ne Handvoll.

Da hieß es dann auch, das wären sicher noch zig andere Ursachen dran schuld.  Außerdem wären in der Vorkormoran Ära sowieso viel zu viele Äschen im Fluss gewesen, jetzt wäre eben Normalzustand.

@Fruehling

Da du angeblich die Ergebnisse der Kontrollbefischungen für betroffenen Neckarabschnitte kennst, auch wenn du deine Quellen nicht nennst, wäre es doch relativ einfach die Biomasse der verfügbaren Kleinfische hochzurechen und zu überprüfen, ob das als Grundlage für nen tragfähigen Eisvogelbestand ausreicht.

Wer sein Fachwissen auf Wikipedia und ähnlichen Webseiten aufbaut wäre ggf. auch für nen Ministerposten im Umweltresort qualifiziert  .


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Verlässliche Quellen in BW für Daten Fisch-Kormoran gibt es von der LFUBW. Das schöne ist, die sind dem Unweltminister Untersteller unterstellt und berichten Zahlen, die dann der Minister auf öffentlichen Veranstaltungen nicht akzeptiert oder negiert.
Trotzdem sind da die  Prognosen so, Fische im Neckar werden weiterhin weniger, Kormorane nehmen zu.
Alle Maßnahmen den Aalbestand zu verbessern haben nichts gebracht. Der Aalbestand nimmt weiter ab. EU Verordnung weit verfehlt.
Im September, am Aktiontag Neckar des Unweltministeriums BW wurden wir mit unserem Plakat, 20m x 2 m,  deshalb vom Ministerium nicht zugelassen weil wir genau diese Daten veröffenlichten und mit Bild unterstützten.
Wir haben dann einfach eine Kundgebung beantragt und durchgeführt. Die Plakate können bei uns gerne kostenlos geliehen werden.


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich. Muss man ja nicht beweisen welche . Könnten auch UFOs schuld sein.
> 
> Wurde uns damals genauso erklärt.
> 
> ...




Nuschel ich?

Die "Erfahrungen" der jüngeren Vergangenheit belegen zweifelsfrei, daß sogenannten Naturschützern mit Larifari nunmal nicht beizukommen ist, weshalb es solchen Diskussionen, wie sie in Mengen auch hier immer wieder geführt werden, gut zu Gesicht steht, daß Aussagen mit Quellen untermauert werden.

Man sollte eine Tatsache nicht aus dem Blick verlieren: Vögel sind Warmblüter und bewegen sich innerhalb eines uralten Menschheitstraumes - sie fliegen aus eigener Kraft!

Ihnen die Lobby zu entziehen und sie in Richtung Fisch zu verschieben, ist schon aus diesem Grund ein schwieriges Unterfangen.

Wenn das dann in 9 von 10 Fällen eher hemdsärmelig (Abschuß sogar in Wohngebieten fordern) anstatt fundiert und logisch, eher mit o.g. Blödsinn (TV-Beitrag) anstatt auf Fakten gestützt, versucht wird, sollte man sich über das bisher unterdurchschnittliche Ergebnis keinesfalls wundern.

Ansonsten macht es Sinn, die einzelnen Beiträge komplett zu lesen und auch zu verstehen: Es ging bei den von mir angegebenen Quellen um die Verbreitung und um das bloße Vorhandensein von Kleinfischen (am Beispiel der Elritze) als möglicher Eisvogelnahrung, was sie auch belegen - selbst Thomas' Link belegt das für den Neckar.

Ich bleibe dabei: Solange Kormoran in angeblich nahezu fischleeren Gewässern immer noch ein erträgliches Dasein fristet, sich sogar weiterhin vermehrt, steht eine Forderung nach Dezimierung fast immer auf wackligen Beinen und so schließt sich (leider) der Kreis.


Man könnte im Familienkreis mal ein Rollenspiel aufführen!

Auf der einen Seite jemand, der stumpf nur diese zwei Fragen wiederholt: "Was fressen Kromorane eigentlich in fischleeren Gewässern und warum vermehren sie sich sogar?"

Und auf der anderen Seite die Besorgten, die mit ihren Argumenten versuchen ihm beizukommen.

Alles klar?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Eisvogel ist eben nicht mehr da und wars früher.



Bayern ist vom Kormoran sicher nicht unterdurchschnittlich betroffen, trotzdem hält sich der Eisvogelbestand auf dem Niveau von vor 20 Jahren: https://www.lfu.bayern.de/natur/sap/arteninformationen/steckbrief/zeige?stbname=Alcedo+atthis


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Solange Kormoran in angeblich nahezu fischleeren Gewässern immer noch ein erträgliches Dasein fristet, sich sogar weiterhin vermehrt, steht eine Forderung nach Dezimierung fast immer auf wackligen Beinen und so schließt sich (leider) der Kreis.



Bei dieser Argumentation vergisst du einen wichtigen Aspekt: Die Bestandssteigerungen des Kormorans resultieren maßgeblich daraus, dass er in kommerziellen Fischteichen wildert. Wo Kormorane ausschließlich auf natürliche Nahrung angewiesen sind, steigen die Bestände nicht, sondern sind teils sogar rückläufig.

Da Fischzucht, sprich Landwirtschaft, nun aber mal ein wesentliches Merkmal urbaner Landschaften ist, müssen Schädlinge wie der Kormoran reguliert werden, da die Zuchtgewässer nicht vor ihnen geschützt werden können und der somit gewachsene Kormoranbestand zusätzlich natürliche Fischbestände zerstört.

Wo der Mensch in die Natur eingreift, muss er regulieren, da die Gleichgewichte gestört sind. Selbstlauf funktioniert da nicht mehr.

Ein kleines Beispiel: Heute gibt es im Wald pro km2 5-20 Rehe. Vor dem Mittelalter waren es weniger als 1 Reh pro km2, weil der Prädatorenbestand entsprechend hoch war. Folglich muss der Mensch heute regulieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bayern ist vom Kormoran sicher nicht unterdurchschnittlich betroffen, trotzdem hält sich der Eisvogelbestand auf dem Niveau von vor 20 Jahren: https://www.lfu.bayern.de/natur/sap/arteninformationen/steckbrief/zeige?stbname=Alcedo+atthis


Ich sprach ja bewusst von dem Bestand, den wir in HN mitten in der Stadt hatten, nicht allgemein.

Da biste früher auf Jungfisch trockenen Fusses über den Fluss gekommen - heute siehste bestenfalls unter optimalen Bedingungen so ein Quadratmeterschwärmchen..


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



> und berichten Zahlen, die dann der Minister auf öffentlichen Veranstaltungen nicht akzeptiert oder negiert.



Warum sollte ein Minister auch auf Zahlen seines eigenen Ministeriums vertrauen, wenn ihm der NABU einflüstert, dass es keine Beweise für Kormoranschäden gibt?



> Da biste früher auf Jungfisch trockenen Fusses über den Fluss gekommen - heute siehste bestenfalls unter optimalen Bedingungen so ein Quadratmeterschwärmchen..



Sarkasmus ein
Das mag ja sein, aber wenn doch auf Wikipedia steht, dass es im Neckar Elritzen gibt und sogar der Fischereiverein Esslingen schreibt, dass über Nebengewässer manchmal Elritzen in den Neckar gelangen?
Sarkasmus aus

Hat halt jeder so seine Meinung was er als Fakten oder Beweise akzeptieren will..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Bruder im Geiste ;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei dieser Argumentation vergisst du einen wichtigen Aspekt: Die Bestandssteigerungen des Kormorans resultieren maßgeblich daraus, dass er in kommerziellen Fischteichen wildert. Wo Kormorane ausschließlich auf natürliche Nahrung angewiesen sind, steigen die Bestände nicht, sondern sind teils sogar rückläufig.
> 
> Da Fischzucht, sprich Landwirtschaft, nun aber mal ein wesentliches Merkmal urbaner Landschaften ist, müssen Schädlinge wie der Kormoran reguliert werden, da die Zuchtgewässer nicht vor ihnen geschützt werden können und der somit gewachsene Kormoranbestand zusätzlich natürliche Fischbestände zerstört.
> 
> ...




Dem kann man sich argumentativ anschließen, obwohl Fischzucht und Landwirtschaft natürlich keine wesentlichen Merkmale urbaner=städtischer Landschaften sind. 

Vielleicht liegt auch bei diesem Hund ein ganz wesentlicher Knüppel: In Zeiten, in denen jeder über zuviel Regulierung klagt und (in vielen Fällen sicher auch zu recht) nach natürlichen Abläufen und auch Flußläufen ruft, tut man sich ungleich schwerer (dringend nötige) Regulierung durchzuboxen.


@fishhawk
Wo hawkt's bei dir eigentlich, daß Du es offensichtlich immer noch nicht verstanden hast?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Sarkasmus ein
> Das mag ja sein, aber wenn doch auf Wikipedia steht, dass es im Neckar Elritzen gibt und sogar der Fischereiverein Esslingen schreibt, dass über Nebengewässer manchmal Elritzen in den Neckar gelangen?
> Sarkasmus aus
> 
> Hat halt jeder so seine Meinung was er als Fakten oder Beweise akzeptieren will..


Ich finds gut, dass Dus augenscheinlich richtig verstanden hast


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Ich auch.


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Was mich immer wieder erstaunt. Es gibt Naturschützer. Was schützen die eigentlich. Es gibt in Deutschland so gut wie keine Natur. Es gibt Landwirtschaft, Forstwirtschaft, gepflegte Landschaften, gepflegte Anlagen und Gärten, aber Natur? Es gibt Gebiete die nach Vorstellungen von Schamanen oder ähnlichem gepflegt werden und die bestimmen, was für die Natur gut sein soll.
Das verrückte in Deutschland ist, die haben sogar eine eigene Partei. Und wenn ihr mal auf so eine Parteivorsammlung vor Ort geht, eine Versammlung von Randgruppen und Esoterikern und vom kiffen weichgekochte Hirne.
Und jetzt wirds noch verrückter, die werden sogar gewählt.  Von Leuten die eher einen "normalen" Eindruck machen aber doch mal am falschen Pilz genascht haben.
Naturschützer in Deutschland. Wer sich so bezeichnet schwebt irgendwo ganz weit weg und sollte selbstständig keine Verträge abschliessen dürfen.

Sorry, bin mit nicht sicher ob das noch zum Thread passt.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Drehen wir den Spies mal um:
 Die Fischereibehörde erarbeitet, was ein Gewässer im jetzigen Zustand an Selbstreproduktion hat. Unter Berücksichtigung der Fanglisten wird abgeleitet, was die Angler zu setzen haben.

 Anhand der Kormoranzählungen und deren Fressverhalten weis man, was die so verdrücken.
 Folgerung: Fischereibehörde beansprucht Fischbesatzauflagen an den Bund für Vogelschutz.
 Anfänglich die doppelte Menge, das genug zum Laichen übrig bleiben.
 Das betrifft natürlich auch den Schadensersatz gegenüber den Teichwirten und kosten für die Regulierung des Bestandes.


 L.G.
 NM


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Hallo,

@fruehling



> Wo hawkt's bei dir eigentlich, daß Du es offensichtlich immer noch nicht verstanden hast?



Das könnten zig Ursachen sein, am wahrscheinlichsten sind aber zwei:

Entweder bin ich intellektuell zu beschränkt oder was du schreibst ist zu kryptisch.



> Folgerung: Fischereibehörde beansprucht Fischbesatzauflagen an den Bund für Vogelschutz.



Also ich hätte schon was dagegen, wenn die plötzlich in unseren Gewässern auch noch Fische besetzten dürften.

Gegen Schadenersatz für erhöhte Besatzaufwendungen hätte ich natürlich nichts einzuwenden.

Allerdings sind leider nicht die Vogelschutzverbände unmittelbarer Grund für die überbordenden Kormoranbestände, sondern der Gesetzgeber und die zuständigen Ministerien. Und nur der Schadensverursacher kann auch zur Kasse gebeten werden.

Dass die Vogelschützer ne bessere Lobbyarbeit machen, kann man ihnen eigentlich nicht zum Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Ørret (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Unser Lieblingsverband stellt mal wieder Forderungen....ob sie wohl erhört werden?#c


http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...rans-in-anhang-ii-a-der-vogelschutzrichtlinie


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Purer, sinnloser Aktionismus und Dilettantismus - Naturschutzverband halt statt Anglerverband... 

Landesverbände und der Deutscher Fischerei-Verband waren da schon lange weiter (das Folgende vor über einem Jahr):
Pressemeldung Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachsen

Kommentar dazu von mir:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommentar:
> 
> Man erinnert sich:
> Nach der (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV waren die Themen der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, vor allem zwei Punkte, die sie angehen wollte (dass Angeln und Angler unter den Tisch gefallen sind dabei - nun ja.....):
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

(Gegen Schadenersatz für erhöhte Besatzaufwendungen hätte ich natürlich nichts einzuwenden.)
Genau.

(Allerdings sind leider nicht die Vogelschutzverbände unmittelbarer Grund für die überbordenden Kormoranbestände, sondern der Gesetzgeber und die zuständigen Ministerien. Und nur der Schadensverursacher kann auch zur Kasse gebeten werden.)
Rechtlich mag das so sein. 


(Dass die Vogelschützer ne bessere Lobbyarbeit machen, kann man ihnen eigentlich nicht zum Vorwurf machen.[/QUOTE])
Naja, weist du, von halbwegs intelligenten Menschen erwartet man, dass sie über den Tellerrand hinaus sehen. 


Weis jemand, wie Kormoran schmeckt?
Wenn gut, gibt's da schon ein Rezept zu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

KEINEN Kormoran essen.
Hab ich xmal geschrieben.
Extrem hoch belastet.. 

Such das wieder raus..,


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

hat ihm schon:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, Sten, wenn ich hier bewusst nochmal vor dem Verzehr ausdrücklich warne!!*
> 
> Siehe dazu die Studie des Chemischen und Veterinäruntersuchungsamtes in Freiburg:
> http://www.ua-bw.de/uploaddoc/cvuafr/monitoring_fisch_2010_stand_120111.pdf
> ...


----------



## silverfish (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Die Gänsesäger sind schon paar Tage wieder da .
damit gehts auch den kleineren Fischen ,welche für den Kormoran
uninteressant sind an den Kragen.
An der Sieg wurde seit den 90er Jahren extra ein Gebiet zur Überwinterung, dieser in nordische Gefilden brütenden fischfressenden Ente geschützt.
Mittlerweile ,sind allein in dem von mir regelmäßig beobachtetem Bereich ,min. 15 -20 Paare von Nov. bis mittlerweile April ansässig.
In Norwegen wird dieser Vogel "Laksand" Lachsente genannt.
Seine Vorliebe für Salmoniden als Nahrung ist bekannt.

Es wird Zeit !!! 
Anbei ein Bild eines Pärchens dieser Spezie !


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Am Ruppiner See habe ich dieses Jahr insgesamt vielleicht 10-20 Kormorane gesehen. Weiss nicht warum hier so unbedeutend wenig Kormorane vorhanden sind, genug Fisch ist jedenfalls im See. Vielleicht ist er zu trübe, zu wenig Sichtigkeit? Boote fahren ja auch kaum noch.
Mal ne andere Frage, welcher Jäger soll denn Kormorane schiessen? Die schiessen ja nichtmal auf Waschbär oder Marderhund. Munition kostet Geld, und für eben genannte gibts keinerlei Abschussprämie.


----------



## pennfanatic (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Die dürfen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht!!!!!


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran*

Natürlich wenn sie es denn dürften


----------

